# Anime preferito



## Tobi (20 Settembre 2016)

Apro questo post per chiedervi qual'è stato l'anime che vi ha coinvolto di piu.


----------



## Kaw (20 Settembre 2016)

Non sono un fan del genere, ma ne ho visto solo uno e mi ha tenuto incollato allo schermo, ed è Death Note.


----------



## juventino (21 Settembre 2016)

Full Metal Alchemist, ovviamente il Brotherhood. Un capolavoro che non ha nulla da invidiare al manga.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Settembre 2016)

Ce ne sono diversi che mi sono piaciuti parecchio: FMA Brotherhood, Death Note, One Piece, Naruto, Attacco dei Giganti.

Proprio in questi giorni, sto vedendo Accel World, e devo dire che anche questo mi sta piacendo tantissimo.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Settembre 2016)

Se proprio devo scegliere:

A livello affettivo Dragon Ball

A livello di contenuti Naruto

A livello qualitativo Death Note


----------



## Smarx10 (21 Settembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Se proprio devo scegliere:
> 
> A livello affettivo Dragon Ball
> 
> ...



Quoto in toto. Anche se mi spiace che naruto si sia un po' perso. Dopo la saga di Pain ha iniziato a perdere di qualità.


----------



## martinmilan (21 Settembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Se proprio devo scegliere:
> 
> A livello affettivo Dragon Ball
> 
> ...


Perfetto...


----------



## martinmilan (21 Settembre 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Quoto in toto. Anche se mi spiace che naruto si sia un po' perso. Dopo la saga di Pain ha iniziato a perdere di qualità.



Per me non è vero...hanno spiegato tutto alla perfezione su come è nato tutto l'universo Ninja...è una storia pazzesca..


----------



## Hellscream (21 Settembre 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Quoto in toto. Anche se mi spiace che naruto si sia un po' perso. Dopo la saga di Pain ha iniziato a perdere di qualità.



Personalmente ritengo l'unica caduta di Naruto, la roba di Kaguya, sembra buttata lì più perchè non sapeva più come togliere di mezzo Madara che per altro... mi è piaciuta anche la guerra e tutto l'arco di Obito.


----------



## martinmilan (21 Settembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Personalmente ritengo l'unica caduta di Naruto, la roba di Kaguya, sembra buttata lì più perchè non sapeva più come togliere di mezzo Madara che per altro... mi è piaciuta anche la guerra e tutto l'arco di Obito.



La penso esattamente il contrario...con Kaguya si sono spiegate cose che col solo Madara sarebbero rimaste incomprese...l'origine del chakra su tutte...ed è una verità che mi ha lasciato a bocca aperta...


----------



## wfiesso (21 Settembre 2016)

Il più intrigante sicuramente death note, ma a livello affettivo direi berserk, compreso di manga ovviamente.
Poi di bellissimi ma un gradino inferiore considero basilisk e elfen lied


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Settembre 2016)

Death Note, GTO, Welcome to the NHK, Dragonball, Saint Seiya


----------



## wfiesso (21 Settembre 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Death Note, GTO, Welcome to the NHK, Dragonball, Saint Seiya



Gto è molto nostalgico, quanto avrei voluto un prof così Saint seiya invece è stato il primo che ho visto per intero, davvero molto bello ma gli altri che ho nominato sopra mi hanno proprio lasciato il segno


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Gto è molto nostalgico, quanto avrei voluto un prof così Saint seiya invece è stato il primo che ho visto per intero, davvero molto bello ma gli altri che ho nominato sopra mi hanno proprio lasciato il segno



GTO è fantastico uno degli anime migliori in assoluto per me anche come trama dove in questi casi non è semplice trarne una accettabile. Seiya pilastro portante degli anime


----------



## wfiesso (21 Settembre 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> GTO è fantastico uno degli anime migliori in assoluto per me anche come trama dove in questi casi non è semplice trarne una accettabile. Seiya pilastro portante degli anime



Assolutamente d'accordo, personalmente lo metto al pari di dragonball


----------



## Nicco (21 Settembre 2016)

Trigun, Slam Dunk, GTO, Yu degli spettri.

Naruto è spazzatura.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Settembre 2016)

ken il guerriero, vampire hunter (entrambi), saint seiya, holly e benji, daitarn 3, tigerman, yattaman, lupin iii, capitan harlock, berserk


----------



## wfiesso (21 Settembre 2016)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Trigun, Slam Dunk, GTO, Yu degli spettri.
> 
> Naruto è spazzatura.



visti tutti, bellissimi



The Ripper ha scritto:


> ken il guerriero, vampire hunter (entrambi), saint seiya, holly e benji, daitarn 3, tigerman, yattaman, lupin iii, capitan harlock, berserk



Ken non nominarlo neanche, li si parla di infanzia e lacrime, gli altri belli, sopratutto seiya, Berserk invece lo metto nell'olimpo


----------



## smallball (22 Settembre 2016)

Slam Dunk...mitico...


----------



## Snake (22 Settembre 2016)

solo a me piaceva Ranma ½?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Settembre 2016)

One Piece e Dragon Ball.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Settembre 2016)

Nell'ordine:
Ken il guerriero
I Cavalieri dello Zodiaco
City Hunter

Chiaramente sono figlio degli anni '80, e lo si nota anche dal fatto che uso il nome con cui questi cartoni sono arrivati qui da noi (mamma quanto detesto quando leggo Saint Seiya e i nomi dei cavalieri in Jap..), ma devo dire che ho spesso continuato a guardare cartoni senza però ritrovare più alcuni elementi che apprezzavo in quelli lì, in particolare un'attenzione notevole alle colonne sonore, con musiche davvero meravigliose che ascolto ancora adesso ogni tanto..sui disegni invece noto che coi cartoni più recenti si sono fatti passi avanti da gigante, ho visto i film di Ken il Guerriero usciti qualche anno fa con i disegni in stile manga e sono semplicemente meravigliosi, quelli del cartone originale al confronto, soprattutto la prima serie, fanno pena..


----------



## Tobi (23 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nell'ordine:
> Ken il guerriero
> I Cavalieri dello Zodiaco
> City Hunter
> ...



Diciamo che Toy Story ha rivoluzionato tutto quello che di animazione è arrivato dopo, dal cinema all'anime


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2016)

One Piece. Tutta la vita.


----------



## Pit96 (31 Ottobre 2016)

Diciamo che io sono più un lettore di manga che uno che guarda anime. 
Tra i manga one piece è il mio preferito e secondo me l'anime non è altrettanto bello. Di anime ben fatti ci sono sicuramente death note (fighissimo), ma anche HunterxHunter che mi piace molto. Poi va bè, dragonball fa parte della mi infanzia...


----------

